# tank divider for my rhoms



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

anyone know a good website that carries the thicker tank divider for a 55 gallon?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Try bigalsonline.com. I dunno what they have but they might have something.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

make your own, from homedepot plexi glass


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

kouma said:


> make your own, from homedepot plexi glass


 thats what I would do, make sure to drill some holes to let the water flow between tanks


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

alright i see 2 answers to this

A: you can get another filter and get the plexi and make it the right height but 2" wider than the tank

or

B: you can get a piece of plexi and drill holes about every square inch or so all over the plexi and cut it to the right height but make it 2" wider

both of these are very much stronger than normal store bought dividers and also cheaper

now to finish off both plan A or B you ahve to bend the plexi and stick it into the tank

here is a pic of mine. super strong and very nice to


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

...buy a celing light cover. Its the best and the cheapest.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ViBE said:


> ...buy a celing light cover. Its the best and the cheapest.


 This is not a good idea because your P can seriously injure himself rubbing against that tough plastic.

Btw: it's called "Egg Crate"


----------

